

Microsoft: One Windows 7 release candidate will be enough - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/01/30/microsoft-one-windows-7-release-candidates-enough/

======
quoderat
They always say this, and always release at least two.

We'll see, but I don't believe it.

